# WTT weight loss support thread



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies, I know a lot of us have the goal to lose weight before we TTCso I thought I'd start this so we can all discuss our plans, tips and success!! 

I plan to start on jan 2nd but not 100% what plan to follow. When I was a lot younger I got really into rosemary connelly and lost loads. I have done ww before on the core plan rather than the points based Option. Has anyone done slimming world? Ony others that are "sensible!"

joined the gym too, so will exercise 3 or 4 times per week. Then weigh myself every monday to see how I'm getting on! Fingers crossed! 

Who else is starting again in jan? X


----------



## MummytoSummer

I'm stating in January too, figure that I need to get rid of (as in eat) all the rubbish in the house first! Haha! 

I've never dieted before so I have no idea where to start or what plan to follow. I downloaded the calorie counter app for my iPhone so I may try counting calories and see what that does. I might just start being really really strict with myself as at the moment I just eat what I want when I want! My friend did the special k diet and lost loads but I hate special k! Wonder if it'd work with coco pops! Haha!

Also I might join my local zumba class and we have the 6 second ab machine which both me and my husband found really great. I stopped using it when I fell pregnant and haven't bothered starting again so will prob use that too and hope the combination of everything will help me reach my target weight!

Good luck!

X


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm in! I've been in the weight loss journey for a couple of months now and it's slowly coming off, but starting next week, I will be stepping up my game with more exercise. I have numerous dvd's (some newer Jillian Michaels ones that I've barely looked at!) that I plan on using (goal is to do a different one every week just to change it up) and we have noon hour yoga classes at my office and will be starting Zumba after work at the office on Wednesdays.

I need to lose about 15 lbs but also want to build my muscle back so the scale may reflect that and I may need reminding of it when the numbers aren't budging much after a while! :haha:

So, Monday is our first check in?


----------



## jennybobenny

MummytoSummer said:


> I'm stating in January too, figure that I need to get rid of (as in eat) all the rubbish in the house first! Haha!
> 
> I've never dieted before so I have no idea where to start or what plan to follow. I downloaded the calorie counter app for my iPhone so I may try counting calories and see what that does. I might just start being really really strict with myself as at the moment I just eat what I want when I want! My friend did the special k diet and lost loads but I hate special k! Wonder if it'd work with coco pops! Haha!
> 
> Also I might join my local zumba class and we have the 6 second ab machine which both me and my husband found really great. I stopped using it when I fell pregnant and haven't bothered starting again so will prob use that too and hope the combination of everything will help me reach my target weight!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> X

A good place to start if you really have no idea is myfitnesspal.com They have apps for your phone and such too but it's a great site for calorie counting. It not only encourages you to eat the right amount of calories for losing (but not too little calories or your body will go into "starvation mode" and hang on to fat), but the community is really good too. GL!


----------



## snapex

this seems like the right thread for me haha
I would love to try at the end of next year for number 2 and seen as i should be getting married next year if all goes to plan I'd love to lose some weight.
I've put on nealry two stone since being pregnant and having LO and it just upsets me so much.
I was never the most skinny girl, I had my curves but now I just feel fat and all I see when i look in the mirror is a big blog.

So yes, 2011 I will start my diet.
I'm not sure which on I'm going to go on yet but I'm thinking about the speical k one because I like the look of it and it seems sorta easy to me. Which I need haha.

Anyone else thinking about trying that one? :)


----------



## tsyhanochka

Count me in too!

I put on about 20lbs in the past year... after being this weight for a few years, dropping it and gaining it all back I'm not so happy with myself. I call it boyfriend weight. Girls and I talked last night, its all their fault! Boyfriend portions, boyfriend eating habits etc... we're just not built like them. I am going to take back my waist line!

Also I have to go through an elimination diet for my allergies/sensitivites/IBS so I'm starting that Jan 2. Slowly I'll reintroduce things after 6weeks of the strict diet. I think if I can get in the habit from that, I may bring my lunch more have a more balanced diet (I'm a carb-aholic and I admit it). That's the naturopath's goal anyway, so I'll keep it as my goal. 

Just cross your fingers for me, I don't want to be allergic or sensitive to gluten.. they can't take away my bread and pasta... they just can't! I promise I'll be good!!!!!

ok my goal is 10-15lbs at least! OH likes 'chubby' girls... but he'll get 9+ months of that when we get our BFP so he'll have to suck it up for now ;)


----------



## LauraJoanne

Hey girls. Im knew to the site. I am wanting to lose weight too before trying. I am starting the slimming world plan tonight, first class is at six. ive been on their site at it seems really good, with lots of food choices. so im gonna give it a go. ill post again after i have been and i know all the info. Im laura btw. talk later. xx


----------



## odd_socks

*Hiya! In a year of calorie counting (1800cals and 40grams of fat aday) i lost 4.5 stones so its very do-able, since the car crash i have put on a stone and half of that weight so i really need to shift it again. From Monday i will be back on this diet, its more healthy eating as u can eat what u want but in moderation and u pick the healthier choices instead. It does involve alot of willpower as u do it on ur own as such as i dont do dieting groups i feel embarrassed talking about my dieting to people. I have ordered a treadmill which will be delivered tomorrow  i need to walk more than i can at the moment.....i used to walk miles but since the RTA i only have to walk 10mins and im in agony so im hoping this will help strengthen my back and also help burn extra calories  if anyone has any questions about calorie counting feel free to ask *


----------



## Star7890

I lost a stone and a half in the summer from calorie counting but put it all back on on holiday with my OH (We went for a month) I totally agree with the 'boyfriend portions' thing my oh is a bad influence!!! It doesnt help that he tells me he loves me the way I am and not to lose any weight :/
I would like to lose two stones to put me at a healthy BMI.. starting January 2nd!! We will all have to try and do this together! xx 
good luck everyone


----------



## odd_socks

ERConnell said:


> I lost a stone and a half in the summer from calorie counting but put it all back on on holiday with my OH (We went for a month) I totally agree with the 'boyfriend portions' thing my oh is a bad influence!!!_ It doesnt help that he tells me he loves me the way I am and not to lose any weight :/_
> I would like to lose two stones to put me at a healthy BMI.. starting January 2nd!! We will all have to try and do this together! xx
> good luck everyone


My OH says exactly the same, tells me im perfect as i am, i told him its about how i feel about myself though, i know im not huge, i am hour glass but i just dont like it lol


----------



## junemomma09

Hi ladies! This is a great idea. I want to lose 30 lbs! My weight never seemed to fully come off after the birth of my daughter who is now 7, then I had my son who is now 19 months. 
I have been going to the gym for about a month now doing spin 5 days a week an hour each day. I've only lost 2 lbs so far. I'm a bit discouraged as I'm not seeing the weight come off. Some of my pants and shirts are fitting a little better but that's all I notice. My body fat percentage is 36% which is depressing. 
I could use some support from others.


----------



## odd_socks

junemomma09 said:


> Hi ladies! This is a great idea. I want to lose 30 lbs! My weight never seemed to fully come off after the birth of my daughter who is now 7, then I had my son who is now 19 months.
> I have been going to the gym for about a month now doing spin 5 days a week an hour each day. I've only lost 2 lbs so far. I'm a bit discouraged as I'm not seeing the weight come off. Some of my pants and shirts are fitting a little better but that's all I notice. My body fat percentage is 36% which is depressing.
> I could use some support from others.


*thats what we are here for  keep it up though, i know sometimes it can be depressing not seeing a result, it could be a small weight loss due to fat turning to muscle *


----------



## tsyhanochka

YES! that's totally it. 'I love you the way you are' Its great that they aren't the demanding ones LOL

I know I'm not huge, heck I'm small compared to most of the women in my family! I just know I can get there... its staying there that's the problem. 

I think with the support here I can do it and likely stick to it!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Well I won't be the WTT section much longer but I def wanna subscribe to this thread!! I've been talking with my doctor about a diet/exercise program for me and she insists that I continue with it once we start ttc and even when I'm pregnant. I def need to lose some weight and get in shape. I won't be ovulating until the end of January so starting Monday I will be hitting the gym...hard!!!!


----------



## junemomma09

What is everyones goal?


----------



## jennybobenny

Height: 5'7"
Starting weight Nov 15: 172
Current weight: 164
Mini Goal 1: 158 (by Vday)
Mini Goal 2: 150 (by Easter)
Final Goal: 145 (by June)

:thumbup:


----------



## tsyhanochka

Height 5'8

Starting Dec 22, 2010 - 180lbs - size 12 jeans.

Goal Dec 22, 2011 - 165lbs or size 8 jeans.

(that's north american sizes I know the UK differs a bit)


----------



## junemomma09

Height: 5'5"
Starting weight: November 4th 2010-163 lbs 
Current weight: December 30th 2010-157 lbs 
Mini goal 1:150 lbs by Valentine's day Feb 14th 
Mini goal 2:140 lbs by Easter
Final goal: 130 lbs by June 2011 
I want to fit into a size 4 jeans (US size)
I'm currently in a size 10 ugh!


----------



## Laraa

I want to shift some of my baby weight from 1st pregnancy or else i will just be hugeeee.
I have a good stone to lose i hvnt really started as such. I shall be after the New yeaR.

I posted a thread not long ago about losing weight, i do work in an office, so im constantly sitting which dont help. By the time i get home and cook and sort my little girl out its way too late. 

Before i had my daughter i used to jog so much i wish i could get back to that. 
Another thing i usaed to do was skip rope outdoors, but im thinking i can get into that indoors after my little girls asleep. 
Skipping does work wonders. It helped me so much when i was training for my wedding day.

So the plan for me is i cant skip brekkie anymore and i need to do skipping every night of not every other night and eat much more sensibly.


----------



## toffee87

I need to-for wedding dress hunting and a holiday. I'm rubbish though hehe


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies!!! 

Glad so many of you are in! 

couldn't agree more about boyfriend weight! I've put on all of mine since been with dh!! I love the app idea, just added one to my phone it is def going to be helpful!! Decided to
do rosemary conely so need to keep an eye on the calories

i am not starting to sun so will do first weigh in a week Monday, but I know a lot of you are already at it so sure you'll do some first! 

height 5"10
weight 194 (ouch)
target weight 154
will set target of 10s to achieve, but I know the first 20 will be easy, then the muscle starts to build and it'll be harder. 

When I did the rc diet last time, I started at 168 and got down to 142 - and everyone said I needed to put some back on as at my height and with my curves it looks wrong. 154 I should be able to stay at. 

Xx


----------



## Miss Broody

June momma 09, I know it's hard when it's slow but they do say the best way to
lose weight so it stays off is 2 pound a week, if you lose anymore (unless it's week 1 where it's all water and bloating) then you risk damaging your metabolism!

Also spinning will build muscle which weighs more than fat so actually you have lost way more fat than you think as some of it will be replaced by muscle. 

Btw- very impressed, I'm way too scared to do spinning at all, but 5 times a week!! Impressive!! 

Xx


----------



## Miss Broody

LauraJoanne said:


> Hey girls. Im knew to the site. I am wanting to lose weight too before trying. I am starting the slimming world plan tonight, first class is at six. ive been on their site at it seems really good, with lots of food choices. so im gonna give it a go. ill post again after i have been and i know all the info. Im laura btw. talk later. xx

Laura- how was the class?! I'm very curious!  x


----------



## Star7890

Current weight: 176 pounds (it hurts to say it) Alot of people are shocked at how much I weigh because I seem to carry it well! (thank god) Im a size 12-14 (UK Sizes)
Target weight: 156 pounds which would be a BMI of 24

And I've got seven months to do it! It would be good if we could put our weight-in results on this thread to keep going with this :)


----------



## Star7890

I think Im going to make a weight loss ticker for my signature, that should keep me going! x


----------



## jennybobenny

ERConnell said:


> Current weight: 176 pounds (it hurts to say it) Alot of people are shocked at how much I weigh because I seem to carry it well! (thank god) Im a size 12-14 (UK Sizes)
> Target weight: 156 pounds which would be a BMI of 24
> 
> And I've got seven months to do it! It would be good if we could put our weight-in results on this thread to keep going with this :)

We could check in Mondays like earlier suggested. What do you think about having a weekly challenge too?


----------



## Star7890

So our first monday check in will be January 10th? Sounds good to me! I think Im just going to go with the flow regarding weekly challenges and see how well my metabolism is going to treat me :)


----------



## junemomma09

Lol yes I know, I can't believe I do spin 5 days a week either. When I first started I could barely do it twice a week. You may be right about that though, that I'm just not seeing the lbs come off because its turning to fat. 

I love the idea about checking in once a week. We should definitely do that.


----------



## Miss Broody

Lol I can imagine - also are your legs the area your most concerned about? Mine is my tummy (I call it the fake baby bump) and spinning wouldn't help that. 

What kind of weekly challenges? I guess you could do different ones each week?! Just thinking losing most weight is not as easy for those already part way through a diet, easier for us newbies!!! (ESP if currently feeding ourselves up!! - I am eating lots of naughty food today!!)) xx


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm thinking Challenge-wise that it should be something everyone can do no matter what their weight loss stage or goals are. You can choose to do it or not - it's a personal choice.

I'll start with one for the week leading up to Monday the 10th.

Hold your stomach tight and straighten your spine whether you are sitting or standing. Hold the position for as long as you can until you forget you are holding it and unconsciously let yourself go. Try to do this 5 times a day if possible. 

Good posture and contracting your abs is the first step to getting rid of that buddha belly if you have one (like me) and is generally good for your overall health. Your spine is connected to every system in your body. Keep your back healthy and the rest of you will work at its best too! (including your reproductive system!)


----------



## tsyhanochka

I'm a sloucher by nature... but I'll try! 

I don't have a scale... maybe I can get one soon though. I'll keep track of how I'm doing with this elimination diet at least and if I notice how my clothes fit... at least until I get the scale!

we can do it ladies!


----------



## junemomma09

Lol my main places I need fixed are as follows, my thighs, my stomach, my hips, love handles, umm oh yeah and my upper arms. I think that's about it! Haha


----------



## odd_socks

*i must get a ticker i know i want to lose 2 stone so what? 28lbs? lol*


----------



## Miss Broody

Hehe my tummy is the worst, then my back ( have no idea where the handles on my lower back have come from!!! Never had them before) then my thighs and chin (worried I am starting to get a double one and then everything else!!

Hubby is worried about me losing weight off my boobs - it always goes from there! Xx


----------



## odd_socks

Miss Broody said:


> Hehe my tummy is the worst, then my back ( have no idea where the handles on my lower back have come from!!! Never had them before) then my thighs and chin (worried I am starting to get a double one and then everything else!!
> 
> Hubby is worried about me losing weight off my boobs - it always goes from there! Xx

* my OH is the same doesnt want me to lose my boobs or bum *


----------



## tsyhanochka

Yeah if OH could keep my bum... and make it bigger he'd be happy. But like I said before... he'll get his fill when we get the BFP 

I'll call it the big booty incentive LOL


----------



## junemomma09

Why is it that all men care about us boobs and butts?! LOL


----------



## odd_socks

* i have no idea but it really is lol *


----------



## Miss Broody

Agreed, my oh's goodbye this eve was a slap on the arse - nice!! Men! Xx


----------



## junemomma09

Hello ladies, so how is everyone doing with their weight loss?


----------



## Miss Broody

Hey! I started the diet this morning. Lol stuck to it but then it is only 1 day!!! 

Hope your all doing well. X


----------



## odd_socks

*well done  i starting tomorrow, enjoying my last bit of baileys lol *


----------



## Laraa

Evening all, im starting 2moro feel so huge with all the junk i ate these past few days


----------



## bengalicious

Hi All

I am new to this site and think this section is where I will be spending the most of my time?! 
I have gone up 2 dress sizes in the last year - I had a health scare and got into the mindset "arrr lifes to short to be miserable and eat salads all the time" so instead of eating salads all the time I have been mostly eating everything else hahaha
Anyway cutting a hugely long story short for lots of reasons we havent been ready for Childen then my OH decides he is...BUT his one stipulation is that I lose the weight I have put on first. He knows I'm not exactly happy with my weight situation at the moment and doesnt want me to feel out of control once baby weight adds on etc he would find me more attractive slimmer and we both agree we want baby to have the best start so a healthy body is needed for its first 9 months. Working full time about 12 hour days doesnt leave any energy or time for excercise so will all have to be done with diet :nope: REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING STUCK IN! and looking forward on us being able to support each other and keep us going after all its in the best cause possible :baby:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi bengalicious, welcome!! I can sympathise with the 2 dress sizes - I honestly don't know how it build up, I think I didn't notice the gradual increase for so long and now suddenly I'm massive - bizzare!!

Good luck with the dieting! . X


----------



## lilmissbroody

hi ladies! 
like bengalicious i am new to this site, so hi.
i am wtt and one of my reasons is needing to lose weight, so can i join??
i live in australia and am doing ww.


----------



## Star7890

Started the diet yesterday, update next monday everyone! xx


----------



## Nutter

Hello lovelies :)

I started my diet on the 1st Jan & aiming to lose 2 stone by September (don't know how to link to my diary thing, but I've started one in WTT about this, as Sept is when we start TTC #1)

I also don't know if 2 stone is achievable in 9 months - anybody know?

Good luck to everyone, looking forward to all our combined weight losses next Monday! x


----------



## odd_socks

*i aim to lose two stone aswell  In 9 months it is achievable but its hard going, i lost 4 in just over a year x*


----------



## Miss Broody

It depends how much you have to lose if you know what I mean!!! It's easier to lose weight if you have more of it........ I want to lose 2 stone in 6 months.... Hmmmm.... lol. 

We'll see how it goes, I went over my allowance by 200 calories today - bugger!!!

Xx


----------



## odd_socks

*lol awww if u can do a little extra workout, that wont hurt too much chic  x*


----------



## Nutter

Wow well done Odd Socks, that's impressive! Have you got a time target or are you just going to wait and see?
Miss Broody - I need to lose 2 stone to get to my ideal BMI, so I guess I've only got those 2 to lose. I know what you mean, if I had 5 stone to lose, 2 might drop off more easily! (I hate calorie counting - I've never been able to stick to it! So good luck!) 
x


----------



## Trissy

Hi ladies, may I join you? I was TTC but after my third miscarriage I decided to WTT until I finish losing the last of my weight. 

I'm really struggling with the last 25-30lbs after having lost about 145lbs. I don't really have any friends, especially girl friends, and I've been finding it really hard to cope with the plateauing and just the frustrations that go along with trying to lose weight. It's especially hard not having a support system in place. OH of course is supportive, but like many of you, says he loves me the way I am and just doesn't get it. Men!!


----------



## Morgenstern

well i am going to cut out soda and drink more water even though i cant stand water. I drink way to much pop. I'm also going to start excersising more and go out for walks more often and get myself a bike. I want to get down to 200lbs which is what i weighed before i got pregnant with either one of my kids. but since i had them and because of the medicine i take i have gained ALOT of weight.


----------



## lilmissbroody

my aim is to lose about 30 kilos (65.5lbs i think) this year. hopefully at least 1 kilo a week. :thumbup:
my starting weight was 93.8kg, current weight is 92.7kg, and my aim is about 63kg.


----------



## vickoulina

I need to lose some weight too! I;ve been gaining weight lately, after living with my husband, so yes I believe it is boyfriend weight.

I need to lose 30 pounds(14 kilos) for a healthy and easy as possible pregnancy and to have a nice body.
I was 149 lbs and now I am 163. I want to lose all the extra weight I have.

I will make a ticker!

Also, calorie counting works for me, on the other hand I never manage to stick to a nutrition plan.


----------



## odd_socks

Nutter said:


> Wow well done Odd Socks, that's impressive! Have you got a time target or are you just going to wait and see?
> Miss Broody - I need to lose 2 stone to get to my ideal BMI, so I guess I've only got those 2 to lose. I know what you mean, if I had 5 stone to lose, 2 might drop off more easily! (I hate calorie counting - I've never been able to stick to it! So good luck!)
> x


*Thank you  it was really hard work, unfortunately since the car crash ive put a stone and half back on bumping me up to a size 16 (uk) so i want to get back into my 12/14 again. Will be much harder this time as i cant workout like i did before the crash as my back cant cope with it.

*


----------



## toffee87

I should really make a ticker, i need motivation lol.


----------



## odd_socks

*ive just added mine too, 28lbs to lose, see how i go lol *


----------



## Nutter

Ohh I'm sorry to hear that Odd Socks, do you go to physio? Have they said what you can do, like swimming or anything like that?


----------



## becca6985

im new on here but im WTT as i need to lose quite a lot of weight but for anyone that needs to loose weight i would seriously recommend slimming world. i have currently lost 7 stone with slimming world and still have a way to go just wanted to offer my advice


----------



## odd_socks

Nutter said:


> Ohh I'm sorry to hear that Odd Socks, do you go to physio? Have they said what you can do, like swimming or anything like that?


*Yeah ive had physio, but there isnt much more than can be done for it now as its degenerative condition, but i keep trying to plod on  swimming is the best thing for my back, also making sure i keep it warm when doing gentle exercise *


----------



## odd_socks

becca6985 said:


> im new on here but im WTT as i need to lose quite a lot of weight but for anyone that needs to loose weight i would seriously recommend slimming world. i have currently lost 7 stone with slimming world and still have a way to go just wanted to offer my advice


*wow! well done *


----------



## Miss Broody

Wow 7 stone


----------



## Miss Broody

Wow 7st is amazing - well done you!! What is slimming world based on!? I can't do normal ww as it's based on points and don't have time to calculate them!! 

Ladies I have a new technique!!! Go away somewhere where the food is so bad u don't want to eat it!!!!!! By 9pm I'd only had 300 calories - all of which I force fed so then I had half a pizza for dinner to somehow make some up!!! (I did scrape the cheese off - mental!) I hate being away with work! 

Xx

ps I've aleready failed this weeks challenge as I completely forgot today!!


----------



## tsyhanochka

I am trying to start this elimination (hypoallergenic) diet for my allergies. Since I'm not the cook its hard to shop... I also have to start eating meat again as they are taking away my soy/tofu and I can't eat too many beans/lentils because I have IBS and that will just be asking for trouble (TMI sorry). I can buy fish I can cook fish... but looking at the chicken just grosses me out. I know if I get organic, free range, grain fed etc I may be doing it a favour... but still... 5 years without it... makes you think of everything you put on your plate.

So my mini goal this week is to bring my lunch to work even if its not according to the new diet plan. Get in the habit that's the first thing. We're going to be cooking a turkey for Ukrainian Christmas on Friday (not a traditional dish in the slightest... but gives us a reason to cook one!)

I'm cutting out sugar at least, bought some gluten free oats, frozen cranberries... dear god this will be a long 6 weeks!


----------



## Morgenstern

i've lost 6 almost 7 lbs already. so im getting somewhere YAY!!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Wow tsyhanochoka - that is a lot of stuff to cut out!! Heres hoping the elimination works and you find out what is causing the allergies. A friend of mine did this and ended up being allergic to cocoa amongst a few other things - odd i know!

Well done mogernstern! There is something quite satisfying about every time you lose half a stone (i guess its that you stop saying x pounds and say half a stone - woohoo) 

xx


----------



## odd_socks

Morgenstern said:


> i've lost 6 almost 7 lbs already. so im getting somewhere YAY!!!


* well done *


----------



## Nutter

Well done on the weight losses girlies!

Good luck with the elimination diet tsyhanochka - sounds confusing :s

OddSocks - I'm sorry to hear that xxxx

My weigh in is Saturday, and I can't wait to see if/how much I've lost. It's only been 5 days, but I'm trying soooo hard!


----------



## Star7890

My weigh in is four days away!! Not going very well so far.. had steak and chips for tea (ooops) and some biscuits (xmas leftovers) yesterday however I HAVE cut out most other things so hopefully I will see the difference on the scales! xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

I've got lunch for the 3 days I'm at work this week!

My goal for next week is to be on the elimination diet completely. so far a meal a day is managed... going ok. feeling a bit better.


----------



## Morgenstern

i gained 2 lbs oops. i splurged on ice cream yesterday. i couldnt help myself it was so good though.


----------



## odd_socks

*been really good today, but then im ill so no working out *


----------



## Miss Broody

Yeah I'm not working out as away from home. Back on sat and going pretty much every day for about 2 weeks!!! Lol. I miss it, which is a very good sign!! 

Hope you are all ok, a couple of minor slip ups won't hurt (I had chicken chow neon for dinner last night - defo not allowed on rosemary!!!!) 

Xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

Morgenstern said:


> i gained 2 lbs oops. i splurged on ice cream yesterday. i couldnt help myself it was so good though.

I seriously doubt you ate enough ice cream to gain 2 lbs!!

I'm doing ok though. Its Ukrainian Christmas eve today so we're having a big-ish meal and more food tomorrow... THEN its time to buckle down!

brought lunch all 3 days that I worked! Ate breakfast every morning so far!


----------



## Morgenstern

tsyhanochka said:


> Morgenstern said:
> 
> 
> i gained 2 lbs oops. i splurged on ice cream yesterday. i couldnt help myself it was so good though.
> 
> I seriously doubt you ate enough ice cream to gain 2 lbs!!
> 
> I'm doing ok though. Its Ukrainian Christmas eve today so we're having a big-ish meal and more food tomorrow... THEN its time to buckle down!
> 
> brought lunch all 3 days that I worked! Ate breakfast every morning so far!Click to expand...

well i ate alot. and when i weighed myself it was up 2 lbs but maybe it was just the way i was standing on the scale:shrug:


----------



## Miss Broody

Did you weigh yourself after eating it?  You have to weigh at the same time of day etc (my weight varies 3lb during one day!) 

If you felt you really wanted it maybe you are cutting too much out at once, maybe try having a little treat every other day or something? 

xx


----------



## jennybobenny

So... I got the best motivator for working out... Dress Shopping!!!

OMG - I have a fancy dinner to go to in 2 weeks (our annual awards banquet at work - all it's missing is the red carpet!) and I love the timing because all the dresses are on sale. So I went last night because nothing in my closet will fit me. I tried on dresses in one size bigger than the stuff in my closet and even a couple one size bigger than that and even those were too tight! OMG!!! I ended up getting 2 dresses though that are really cute - one is too small (for next year and I WILL fit into it next year dammit!) and the other one is the biggest size and fits but is tight so I've got 2 weeks to slim down just that little bit.

And it starts today!

(oh and just to brag cuz I'm so excited about it - one was regular $80 - got it for $20 and the other was regular $130 - got it for $30!) :happydance:


----------



## odd_socks

*U could have gained 2lbs if u had a full stomach, heavier clothes, full bladder (sorry lol) i think ud have to eat lots of ice scream to do that lol! 
i always weigh myself 1st thing in a morning after a big wee (sorry) and completely in the noddy (i must add i do this at home, not in the middle of boots )*


----------



## Miss Broody

Jenny to benny - could not agree more. I can't fit into any of my nice dresses - grr. Have a new one in my wardrobe waiting for me to lose weight by this summer for one of my trillion weddings I am going too. X


----------



## jennybobenny

Yup - dresses are the most unforgiving clothing I think. Bathing suits may suck because they show so much but they still fit. Jeans all have stretch in them now so they're not so bad. But dresses? Either the zipper zips or it doesn't! LOL 

Just bought myself a skip rope. Been about 28 years since I've done this! We'll see how it goes!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AvianasMommy

Hi girls! I'm new here but really happy to see that I am not the only one WTT until they lose some weight! On Day 3 of my diet and the only thing keeping me going to my desire for baby #2 lol.


----------



## AvianasMommy

... I meant "is my desire". Oops!


----------



## lilmissbroody

hi ladies,

just got back from a holiday at the beach, and am proud of myself ad i managed to go for a 2 hour walk every evening along the beach. hopefully it will make a difference to my weigh in on monday morn!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Had a sneaky early weigh in and I've lost 4lbs - yipppeeee!!!! I know it's only water weight and bloating the first week of a diet, but I am still proud! 

2 more days till the weigh in!  now I am off to the gym! Xx


----------



## Star7890

Yeah, I had a sneaky weigh in as well, I've lost four pounds! I expect it to start slowing down I not that naive but Im still happy! 
Ive done this by cutting down on food (ive been so busy with work) and doing wii fit sessions of hula, step, jogging and yoga...


----------



## Nutter

Mines a 5lb loss this week, but yes, it will also be bloating etc! It's a good motivator though!


----------



## Miss Broody

Yeah as you say it is a good motivator!!  x


----------



## odd_socks

*i want to fit back into my nice jeans haha am sticking to the diet but cant workout untill im better  bloated as AF is due so i feel like a whale *


----------



## MissBroody

I did a double take when I saw this thread! Thought I couldn't remember starting this thread lol similar using name. Anywho - I want to lose weight whilst we're WTT. I'm still just over a stone heavier than I was pre-pregnancy. I want to lose a stone and a half over the 6 months with a healthy eating plan and zumba and swimming one evening each per week.
xx


----------



## Morgenstern

omg i have the worst headache ever!!! i know its from not having any caffine. i miss my dr. pepper cherry. so i broke down a while ago and went to the store and bought some. i couldnt take having a headache anymore. ugh im never going to loose weight this way.


----------



## Miss Broody

Ladies - for all those with a sweet tooth In need of a small fix. The weight watchers Jaffa cake bars are delish !!!! Xx


----------



## Miss Broody

So here is my first monday weigh in. I now weigh 188.5, I have lost 5 and a half pounds this week  nice kick start to the diet! Expect for thenext few weeks that to go down to
a more healthy 2 pounds a week. Although I'll be lucky to
lose anything this week given I am out for dinner fri, sat and su night and will be drinking on sat!! X


----------



## jennybobenny

Monday morning Weigh-in: 163.2 - a loss for sure. 

As for the challenge (that I myself posted). I did great the first day, then not so great for a while until I worked out my abs hard this weekend and so now I am naturally holding them tight. Oh well - point to the challenge is to "shoot for the moon, even if you miss it you will land among the stars". I may not have done the challenge perfectly, but I held my posture tighter than I would have had the challenge not been on my mind here and there! That's progress right?

New challenge? Anyone?


----------



## lilmissbroody

i think the challenge is agreat idea - even if i forgot about it every now and then.
loss of 200grams.......why not more ?!?! :shrug:
will have to try harde next week.


----------



## odd_socks

*well i lost 2lbs which isnt bad considering i cant workout until im better  

*


----------



## Miss Broody

I failed completely with the challenge but think it's a good idea!!

What about this? Sitting in your chair lift a leg and stretch it out in front of you, hold for two seconds, then lower and stop short of the floor and hold for several seconds. Then switch legs. Repeat each leg 15 times. Do every day? X


----------



## jennybobenny

Miss Broody said:


> I failed completely with the challenge but think it's a good idea!!
> 
> What about this? Sitting in your chair lift a leg and stretch it out in front of you, hold for two seconds, then lower and stop short of the floor and hold for several seconds. Then switch legs. Repeat each leg 15 times. Do every day? X

I like this! I work at a desk all day so this will be great for me! Thanks!


----------



## SuperMommy

:blush:
because my husband now feels we should wait!!! I had an IUD for 4 years, which he insisted I get it removed that way we can TTC!! Ok, we get preggo, at 6 weeks we MC, and now 2 weeks after he tells me we should wait and just practice withdrawal??? Like are you serious!! We had agreed that after our 3rd baby he would get a vasectomy, now he is usure if we should TTC or get the vasectomy?? mean while he will withdrawl (TMI) I made a smart comment "I guess you might have to throw me off during my fertile days"... lol, he though it was funnt but I was actually considering it, I guess it wont happen as it would be kind off cheating and this must come from the both of us:shrug:


----------



## Morgenstern

has anyone tried the atkins diet? i just started it yesterday cause i got my package in the mail from them and was wondering to see if anyone else has tried it before and what results they had.


----------



## odd_socks

Morgenstern said:


> has anyone tried the atkins diet? i just started it yesterday cause i got my package in the mail from them and was wondering to see if anyone else has tried it before and what results they had.

*I havent but i knew afew people who were on it when it was the "diet" to do. They lost quite abit of weight but i believe there is afew side effects? im not too sure tbh. 


Im back to working out today  if it was for "snack-a-jacks" i wouldnt be able to cope  they certainly help with the "sweet tooth cravings" *


----------



## Miss Broody

I haven't tried atkins, the thought of eating so much fat put me off!! When I eat too much junk food I have no energy!! 

I did do the south beach diet once, no carbs like atkins but everything low fat as well, thought it was ok for the first ten days till I passed out at the gym!!!! OMG!! Stopped it after that!! 

Mogernstern good luck with it, what were you doing before? Calories counting?

Btw I have completely forgotten about the challenge at work - dohhh!! 

Xx


----------



## odd_socks

*anybody else finding themselves going hungry? lol*


----------



## Morgenstern

Miss Broody said:


> I haven't tried atkins, the thought of eating so much fat put me off!! When I eat too much junk food I have no energy!!
> 
> I did do the south beach diet once, no carbs like atkins but everything low fat as well, thought it was ok for the first ten days till I passed out at the gym!!!! OMG!! Stopped it after that!!
> 
> Mogernstern good luck with it, what were you doing before? Calories counting?
> 
> Btw I have completely forgotten about the challenge at work - dohhh!!
> 
> Xx

i had cut out soda but its so hard not to drink its so tasty. I LOVE dr. pepper and i had a massive headache when i stopped drinking it from lack of caffine. I'm excersiing some but it just seems like its not worth it because all i can do it the tred mill and i dont have anything to motivate me. I used to walk around the block with my CD player blarring loud but i lost it and all my cds. so now i have nothing. i did take some fish oil and a multivitamin today. i started doing that and i feel great today. have alot more energy. maybe i should just stick to the exercising? :shrug:


----------



## Miss Broody

Odd socks - I have been hungry all day today - it has been complete crap!!!! Hope tomorrow is easier again! X


----------



## jen9900

Hi Everyone,

I was hoping I could join the group. I'm 25 and ideally want to loose 84lbs before TTC. I have had 3 m/c in the past which I have all tests to determine a cause but the docs just advised they could not pin point a reason. I currently have a copper coil IUD which is a good non hormonal contraception but I have long and painful periods. Over the last 12 months I have lost 56lbs and hope to continue. I am currently a member at slimming world and have been for over 12months. I'd love to wake up tomorrow and start ttc but I want to make sure I go into my next pregnancy as healthy as possible.

Anyways enough about me how are you all geting on? Have you managed to get rid of the food left over from Christmas? Thats been the biggest temptation for me recently with all the chocolate hanging around the house.

I hope your all well,

Jen x


----------



## Miss Broody

Odd socks - I have been hungry all day today - it has been complete crap!!!! Hope tomorrow is easier again! X


----------



## Morgenstern

jen9900 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was hoping I could join the group. I'm 25 and ideally want to loose 84lbs before TTC. I have had 3 m/c in the past which I have all tests to determine a cause but the docs just advised they could not pin point a reason. I currently have a copper coil IUD which is a good non hormonal contraception but I have long and painful periods. Over the last 12 months I have lost 56lbs and hope to continue. I am currently a member at slimming world and have been for over 12months. I'd love to wake up tomorrow and start ttc but I want to make sure I go into my next pregnancy as healthy as possible.
> 
> Anyways enough about me how are you all geting on? Have you managed to get rid of the food left over from Christmas? Thats been the biggest temptation for me recently with all the chocolate hanging around the house.
> 
> I hope your all well,
> 
> Jen x

you and i can be weightloss buddies.:happydance: 

i want to loose about as much as you do. How did you manage to loose all that weight?


----------



## jen9900

:flower:

Thanks!!

I have lost the weight so far on Slimming world, I limit my dairy and certain carbs such as bread, and have certain foods which are unlimited. It has worked out really well for me. Are you thinking of trying Atkins?

Jen x


----------



## Morgenstern

jen9900 said:


> :flower:
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I have lost the weight so far on Slimming world, I limit my dairy and certain carbs such as bread, and have certain foods which are unlimited. It has worked out really well for me. Are you thinking of trying Atkins?
> 
> Jen x

yes i am. i just got the start up package in the mail yesterday. Do you know anyone who has done it and had success.


----------



## Morgenstern

what happened to the thread?


----------



## odd_socks

Miss Broody said:


> Odd socks - I have been hungry all day today - it has been complete crap!!!! Hope tomorrow is easier again! X

*i hope its better today, im starving atm  drinkin water to fill me up lol*


----------



## Morgenstern

well the other day the doctor uped my prozac to 60mg and it seems to be working. i dont feel hungry 30 min after i eat a meal. which is awesome. I just really wish i could stop drinking pop. its just so darn tasty. now to excersise.


----------



## odd_socks

*i think fuzzy drinks are ok if u limit them  i have one glass of coke a day, thats my treat and i allow for it in my calorie intake *


----------



## lilmissbroody

i think the only thing with the atkins is to get heaps of fibre otherwise it can lead to constipation and over time can lead to diverticular disease and bowel cancer. but good luck and i hope it works for you!


----------



## Morgenstern

i weighed myself today and im down 3lbs :mrgreen:


----------



## Miss Broody

Ok, so does anyone know how many calories you should eat to not damage your metabolism?? 

I seem to remember from years ago they recommend you only eat 1000 less than your body uses - does that sound right?? 

I am struggling and worried about doing damage. Due to my weight my body uses 2700, I am aiming to eat 1500. However often I am over dieting and then when I count up in evening realising I've only done 1200 and having to force myself to eat another 300 (300 if it's low fat is like another meal!!)

I have cereal for breakfast, salad or soup for lunch, yoghurt in the afternoon and then a cooked dinner. I fail to believe that is too few!!!

I read online last night that your metailic rate is highest in the morning and gets lower as the day goes on, so if I have to eat extra to make the calories up
some days I should eat this extra at breakfast time. 

Is anyone else counting calories? How many are you doing? X


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm on myfitnesspal.com to log my food and exercise. According to my height and weight and amount of weight loss per week I need to aim for 1350 calories (already the deficit calculated in). If I work out, I need to eat more (because they've already calculated the deficit and it's harmful to lose too many calories whether through exercise or eating less or a combination of both). So, all in all if I'm around the 1350 mark (I think my BMR is 1800 calories a day? - that's the number I'd burn just sitting around) I think I'm good.

That being said, whenever I eat 1100 or something (when I had to fast for my cancer check I ate less than 700) I get a warning saying I'm eating too few calories which can damage my motabolism. They always follow it up with *"eat at least 1200"* but I don't know if that's a number based on my own personal stats or if it's a general number.

HTH! (I recommend www.myfitnesspal.com to anyone btw. It's free, easy to use, and has a really great food database so it's easy to track your meals!) :flower:


----------



## Miss Broody

I use my net diary app. I love it. It does tell me off if I eat less than 1000 calories below my bmr. It does not moan at me to eat more depending on my exercise though. God then I really would have had to eat a lot last night as did two classes yesterday!! 

It's wierd how different places say different things!! Who knows, guess I will just have to hope it's ok eating 1200 less. X


----------



## Miss Broody

Ohh and on the thread it looks like admin have moved it to a diffrent forum they deem 'more appropriate' at a guess .........


----------



## Morgenstern

i've lost 6 more lbs which puts me at a total of 9lbs lost so far yay :mrgreen:


----------



## odd_socks

*1600-1800 calories a day is best idea, anything less than 1200 can be bad for u x*


----------



## Morgenstern

i lost 4 more lbs. i think what i am loosing right now is water weight. but i am so glad i am loosing all this weight :mrgreen:


----------



## odd_socks

*congrates  

i done 40mins of workout today, backs killing me and hates me but is all good  *


----------



## Miss Broody

Lol. Aww odd socks hope your back feels better In the morning!!! I worked out today and feeling sore already so gonna hurt tomorrow!! Anxious about weigh in tomorrow morning!! I have had birthday bash's and meals out all weekend and although I tried hard to have healthy options where possible I still ate/drank too much!!!! X


----------



## lilmissbroody

lost a kilo :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

Grrrr v annoyed. I weighed myself on Friday before the weekend and I'd lost 1.5 pounds since weigh in on mon. Was hoping to stick to that over the weekend but no I have put 2 pounds on!!!! 

So this week I have in fact put on half a pound - great!! It's so disheartening!! :-( xx


----------



## odd_socks

*awwww  chick, sometimes u can put that on if ur near AF 
its a little set back im sure it'll come right off again  

my back was better this morning yeah, but i did another 45 minutes this afternoon so back to agony again lmao dreading my weigh in on wednesday, i hope ive lost *


----------



## Miss Broody

Nope not near AF, I was hoping it was ablip on the scales!! Got back on thismorn and half ound down so I am back to the weight I was last mon. I am just going to have to give up on what it was and move onelse I'll just get demotivated!!

Right I am off to the pool for a swim. 

Good luck for your weigh in tomorrow odd socks. X


----------



## Pingu

:hi: All,

I am currently trying to lose my baby weight from my first pregnancy before we TTC baby number 2. My daughter turned 1 a couple of weeks ago so it's time I got it shifted, so far I have lost 5lbs, I have 10lbs left to go :thumbup:

Good Luck to everyone with their goals :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

Miss Broody said:


> Nope not near AF, I was hoping it was ablip on the scales!! Got back on thismorn and half ound down so I am back to the weight I was last mon. I am just going to have to give up on what it was and move onelse I'll just get demotivated!!
> 
> Right I am off to the pool for a swim.
> 
> Good luck for your weigh in tomorrow odd socks. X


*thank you 

my scales at home are rubbish so i dont bother with them lol if u get on them 6 times u just get completely different readings so they are now in the bin 

Another 40 mins workout today even thou my back is killing and can barely walk now lol oops! sticking to the diet though *


----------



## odd_socks

Pingu said:
 

> :hi: All,
> 
> I am currently trying to lose my baby weight from my first pregnancy before we TTC baby number 2. My daughter turned 1 a couple of weeks ago so it's time I got it shifted, so far I have lost 5lbs, I have 10lbs left to go :thumbup:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone with their goals :flower:


*well done  and good luck *


----------



## Morgenstern

i lost another 1 and a quater lb. im almost to the 300 mark. this is getting easier.


----------



## Miss Broody

I am still sticking to it, but finding it v v hard as getting demotivated by last weeks weigh in!!!! Surely if I am dieting and exercising 5 times a week I've got to lose some!!! :-( grrrr!!! X


----------



## odd_socks

*im slightly demotivated today too, all that hard work and ive lost a 1lb  which is crap after all the hard work ive put in *


----------



## Miss Broody

Aww odd socks it sucks doesn't it!!! Makes u wonder why you bother when you,ve tried so hard!! 

Having said that - according to the biggest loser programme you do lose less weight in the second week! X


----------



## odd_socks

*yeah very much so and i was told that too, im not letting it get to me though, carry on working hard and it'll come off soon....i hope lol x*


----------



## Miss Broody

Woohoooo - the weight loss is back!!! Had a mid weight weigh in yesterday morning and in total I have now lost 9 pounds!!! Super week!!!!

So seems like last week was just a blip!!! Although yet again my weekend is going to be tricky!!!!


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm standing still a bit too. Lowest I've seen in the last 3 weeks is 163.2. It would be so great to see a brand new number!

This weekend is going to be rough. Our annual dinner and dance at work is happening on Saturday. It's black tie and always a big party. I have already decided I'm going to thoroughly enjoy EVERYTHING because the last two years I was always conservative on what I ate. I'd better be prepared for some serious workouts next week. Loving the zumba so I'm looking forward to that on Wed. And I'm getting back to Aquafit on Monday. Hopefully I'll see a 162!!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Yeah it's hard when you go to a big thing!! I'm going to my favourite restaurant for dinner tonight (bein paid for too) and I am going to be good but it seems like such a waste!!!!

Anyway just realised as not at home next week I cannot weigh in on mon - don't want to use scales other then my normal ones!!! So will not be weighing in till the Monday after now!! Weighed mid week on thurs so that's 10 days!! It'd better be good!! 

I hope you guys get more movement this week, for me I seem to have started moving again. For the first time yesterday I got comments that people could see I've lost weight!  xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

Amazing what cutting out sugar can do! I've lost 3 pounds!!! I'm not really exercising... I'm not that kind of girl LOL

Its been so cold so longer walks at night haven't happened. So I'm quite excited.


----------



## jennybobenny

tsyhanochka said:


> Amazing what cutting out sugar can do! I've lost 3 pounds!!! I'm not really exercising... I'm not that kind of girl LOL
> 
> Its been so cold so longer walks at night haven't happened. So I'm quite excited.

Wow! 3 pounds! Great Job!! I don't have much of a sweet tooth myself. My downfall is carbs and fatty foods - for about 3 days a month I crave anything with a bun, cheese, mayo, lettuce... and whatever else you put in there - beef, chicken, fish, soy... doesn't matter as long as it's got cheese and mayo! LOL Sometimes I'm so famished that I order enough for 2 and take it home pretending I live with someone who's going to help me eat it!! :pizza: :sick: :blush:

I really need to get exercising! Went shopping for an undergarment for my dress for tonight - something that will hold in all my back fat and muffin top! My goal is to never need one of those again! Looking in the 3 way mirror I was grossed out by all the fat on my backside - dimples, rolls.... :growlmad:UGHH!!!!!!!!!! ENOUGH!!


----------



## odd_socks

*after a rough patch yesterday with nearly passing out i have to rethink my diet and not cut out too much sugar, still want to diet but will rethink it and begin on monday  *


----------



## Miss Broody

Odd socks what are you doing for your diet at the minute? 

Well done tsyhanochka!! Is it just suger your eliminating at the minute? 

Xx


----------



## odd_socks

Miss Broody said:


> Odd socks what are you doing for your diet at the minute?
> 
> Well done tsyhanochka!! Is it just suger your eliminating at the minute?
> 
> Xx



*i have been doing 40g of fat and 1800kcals aday with 45mins of working out but on friday i had only had around 6g of fat and 580kcal with exercise, i dont think it was enough *


----------



## Miss Broody

Hun defnot enough calories!!!!! You musnt eat under 1200!! Although some of those extreme diets do crazy!!! No wonder you got I'll! Hope your doing better now! X


----------



## odd_socks

*i know yeah everyone has been telling me off  im feeling better now thank you  am back to counting calories again today but made sure i had more calories before working out today  *


----------



## Miss Broody

Yeah - I am up to 12 pounds!! I have everything crossed I can do two more this week and get to my first stone!! 

Xx


----------



## odd_socks

*wow!! congrates chick *


----------



## Miss Broody

Thanks!! Its nice to know the work is making some progress!! x


----------



## odd_socks

*im hoping i lose something this week i didnt lose last week for some reason  *


----------



## Miss Broody

Fingers crossed!!! I'm pretty sure Im not gonna like the scales mon morn!!

I have eaten too much this week and not exercised! Gonna work really hard this weekend and hope for last minute miracle!!! I just don't want to put weight on!! Xx


----------



## jennybobenny

I found a Walking Away the Pounds DVD for $5 today. I tried it out and it's so do-able but makes me sweat! Quite happy with that. A coworker and I have made a pact with each other that we'll do 30 minutes of exercise every day. We're keeping each other accountable. We're not stressing about what we eat or don't eat, but we're focusing on the exercise bit. One thing at a time!

Here's hoping I see some results next week!

Miss Broody - we all have bad weeks. Don't stress even if you do see a bit of a gain. Just start over again. And keep starting over as often as necessary! xo


----------



## tsyhanochka

I was doing so good then I fell off the wagon... went for wings on Saturday night oops!

Yes we need to not beat ourselves up when we slip, we're really only accountable to ourselves in the end so we should be nice to ourselves :)

I'm going to have to rethink my dieting strategy... I can't eat loads of meat still, except wings which obviously I can't eat every day LOL I'm still getting sick when I eat too much chicken. Back to the drawing board I guess. 

We'll get there girls! We'll get there. 


And Jenny, I totally had that moment you did looking in the mirror last night... I was like when did I get so fat?!?!?! My bottom is creeping ever further away from my body... I've got junk in the trunk to spare. Will weigh myself today though... I'm sure I've earned back what I had lost :( 

chin(s) up I'll keep trying!

Much Love


----------



## Miss Broody

Thanks!! I fell off the wagon last night literally, ended up going out for a few drinks!!! Anyway got weigh in tomorrow then start again, I have loads of classes etc booked for next three weeks, so should make some progress!! 

Good luck this week everyone. Xx


----------



## tsyhanochka

ugghhh I weighed in this morning, I am up 5lbs!??! so that's the 3 I lost plus 2 more. I'll sort out myself eventually and get more strict as I see OH starting his juicing and cleansing for when we're TTC.


----------



## Morgenstern

well i had lost 24lbs but it was all water weight and i gained it all back by drinking dr. pepper oops. i really need to lay off the sugar drinks but they are just so darn tasty. ok thats it no more dr. pepper more juice.


----------



## Miss Broody

Mogernstern, have you tried sparkling water!? Or squash? Even juice has sooooo many calories in it!! 

Well good news #1 is I have stayed the same weight this week despite several slip
ups!! Good news #2 is I did my measurements this morning and I have lost 4 inches off my Weight, which is my biggest target area!!!  

Jennybobenny, the pact you've made sounds like a really good idea!! 

X


----------



## tsyhanochka

Hey Ladies,

As per my latest journal rant I will be stepping off the scales until this time next month. Too much stress for me to stop stress eating right now!

I will be making Fat Bottom Girl my anthem and will someone please pass the oreos for the love of all that is sane!?!?!

much love


----------



## jennybobenny

tsyhanochka said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> As per my latest journal rant I will be stepping off the scales until this time next month. Too much stress for me to stop stress eating right now!
> 
> I will be making Fat Bottom Girl my anthem and will someone please pass the oreos for the love of all that is sane!?!?!
> 
> much love

Oreos won't take the stress away but definitely enjoy them anyway if that's what you want!! :hugs:
All the best in the next month and I'm sure the scale will be kind enough to you when you come back to it! Sometimes we need to step away from the scale so we're not so obsessed with it! Keep in moderation and you'll be great! :flower:


----------



## Miss Broody

I can sympathise. I am a real stress eater!! In fact if I was still in my old Job I'd never be able to lose the weight right now!! 

I hope the month does you good. Xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Woohoo!!! Had a sneaky early way in today (2 days early) and I have hit a stone of weight loss!!!! I am very proudand I know hope I can motor on to lose another stone by the end of April, I know the second will be much harder!! 

How are you guys all doing? X


----------



## jennybobenny

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Woo hoo! Way to go!!

How many pounds in a stone again? (forgive me I'm from Canada)


----------



## Miss Broody

Haha no problem 14 pounds = 1 stone  x


----------



## jennybobenny

Wow awesome!! :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## jennybobenny

I've had a bad week and gained a few pounds back... haven't changed my ticker just yet though. :wacko:

I have energy to spare today so I am going to do a weight lifting dvd I recently bought and haven't tried yet. Maybe I'll also do a walk away the pounds dvd too. Plus housework. Better get moving before I change my mind. :haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi jennybobenny, how did you get on with the weightlifting DVD? 

I've lost another 2 pounds this week. My aim is half a syne (7pounds ) by 12 march so that's 2 down so five more in three weeks, really stepping up the exercise to make sure I make it!! 

My next target after that is 7 pounds in 7 weeks, which I'm thinking is perhaps not as challenging as it should be.... Hmmm I know I'll start losing less though as my weight gets lower. 

How is everyone else doing? There does not seem to be very many of us left on here!  xx


----------



## jennybobenny

The DVD was great thanks for asking. It is very doable but definitely works you!

I had a lazy weekend though. :blush: This winter is just making me so funky! I'm sick of whoever is playing with that thermostat outside! LOL It got warm last week but by Friday was freezing cold and blizzarding all over again! I'm DONE with winter! :cry:

I made some yummy vegetarian lentil soup yesterday. I didn't realize how good lentils are for you! Something like 12g of fibre and 14g of protein per serving? WOW!

Have a great week!


----------



## Miss Broody

Wow that is good!! Yep I'm with you - I am so fed up of this weather, makes you want to curl up in bed with a big bowl of hot food!!!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

Hi, DH and I are WTT for our first until August 2011. I found out last year I'm diabetic and have finally gotten that under control. Getting my glucose under control has also led to a 41 lb weight loss! I hope to lose another 50 before August! I would like to have a bump and not just get the "is she fat or pregnant" look! Not to mention obvious benefits for baby's health.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Babymaybe917 - I laughed when I read your post!!! Likewise I would also like people to know I am actually pregnant!!!!

I also want to be a yummy mummy!! Lol. X


----------



## Miss Broody

A few more pounds gone - thats a loss of 18 pounds now! hoping for 2 more to hit the 20 pound mark!!

Everyone else seems to have disappeared off this thread - are you all still going?


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm sad to say I'm starting over. :cry: I discovered this weekend that my scale was pretty much on the fritz for about 2 months and was measuring me about 10 lbs lighter than I am!

I figured it's the batteries because I would get different numbers right after eachother if I stepped on and off the scale. I was wondering how I was losing weight so well but my pants were getting tighter?:haha:

So, not much I can do about that except go forward. So my start weight was 176 on Sunday (pms time though) and today I weighed in with a 1.4 lb loss. :thumbup:

Today is also March 1 and I told myself no more bus passes in an effort to force myself to walk to work more often. Today however it is minus-you-have-to-be-kidding-me outside so i will take the bus one more time this morning.

I have just over 2 months until my first visit with my doctor. I don't want him to look at me and say 'hmmmmmm....'

GREAT JOB on your weight loss MissBroody! 18 lbs! That's my dream!!!:kiss:


----------



## Miss Broody

Heya - i am sorry you need to start over but i am sure this tme you will do it.

Honestly i tried a couple of times last year and could not do it. my advise is you have to get a few weeks into it with some results to see it is worth it. The more weight you , the more it motivates you!

Also you have to really really want it and allow it to completely change your life there is no half way house with weight loss i find!

Good luck hun!


----------



## jennybobenny

Divine Intervention has arrived! LOL

I got a phone call yesterday from U Weight Loss Clinic and I made an appointment to see what they're all about in a couple of weeks. A friend of mine from back home was like me - exercising here and there, kinda eating well most of the time and frustrated a lot with the slow or non-existant results. Then suddenly she started to lose regularly and has now lost about 20 pounds since Jan 6. Turns out, she joined U Weight Loss clinic.

I guess the whole thing was set up by a nutritionist and naturopath. My friend shared a couple of recipes with me and they're amazing and simple! So, we'll see. I just hope it isn't stupidly expensive because I have to save for my house!

In the meantime - plan A. I got zumba tonight! :happydance:


----------



## jennybobenny

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm having a challenge for myself to not eat any fast food this month. It's my weakness - I live very close to about 7 joints and I live alone so it's very convenient. Plus I love the taste. I cannot lie.

And yesterday I started to up my water intake too. I think it's working. I had a 1lb loss this morning over yesterday!

Oh and happy to report I lost a total of 3.4lbs since last Sunday! :happydance:

Hope you're well too! Missin' you guys!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

jennybobenny said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm having a challenge for myself to not eat any fast food this month. It's my weakness - I live very close to about 7 joints and I live alone so it's very convenient. Plus I love the taste. I cannot lie.
> 
> And yesterday I started to up my water intake too. I think it's working. I had a 1lb loss this morning over yesterday!
> 
> Oh and happy to report I lost a total of 3.4lbs since last Sunday! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're well too! Missin' you guys!

I agree fast food is so convenient and the cheaper it is the worse it is for you too usually. Good luck with your challenge this month I think you will definetely see results!!! :) Have you thought about cooking meals ahead of time? For example, whenever you have a day off cook your meals for the whole week and freeze them. Then all you have to do is pop it in the oven to warm it up. Much healthier and still convenient!


----------



## Miss Broody

jennybobenny said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm having a challenge for myself to not eat any fast food this month. It's my weakness - I live very close to about 7 joints and I live alone so it's very convenient. Plus I love the taste. I cannot lie.
> 
> And yesterday I started to up my water intake too. I think it's working. I had a 1lb loss this morning over yesterday!
> 
> Oh and happy to report I lost a total of 3.4lbs since last Sunday! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you're well too! Missin' you guys!

That's great Hun well done!!!! 

I am doing ok, bad week last week!! Going to really apply myself this week!! X


----------



## Miss Broody

So I was right bad week!!! No weight loss according to the scales !!!

But great inch loss ( I measure myself once a month!) so I'm not too upset about the weight!

X


----------



## Miss Broody

So I have now lost 20 pounds. I have upped my calorie intake slightly as my weight was just plateauing. Seems to be starting to work but too early to tell. Will see what my weight is on tues. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. X


----------



## jennybobenny

My official weigh in day is Sunday but I still step on the scale daily just to see how I'm doing. I'm stuck. Haven't lost a single pound since my 5lb loss. But I'm not giving up.

I started weight training this week (have done 3 of 4 workouts so far) and now that it's warmer I'm walking to work. I am carefully watching what I eat and making sure I get enough fiber and protein without going over in carbs and fats. I consume between 1300 and 1500 calories a day depending on the day. I've burned over 2000 calories in exercise already this week with 2 more days to go. I'm frustrated that my scale doesn't even show a half pound loss - I would expect 2 pounds per week at this rate! grrrr

Congrats to you though for having great success! I'm still going to work it. I hope I can follow in your shoes.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hey I lost nothing for two weeks and then I upped my calories slightly and lost 2 pounds! 

I was doing 1500 cals of food a day (but often 1300 - 1500) and exercise of about 1500 per week., I then moved to making sure I ate 1500 - 1600, am waiting to see where I weigh on tues before I can really say it worked!

I hope you get a good weight loss this week, you deserve it after all that hard work. Btw supposedly you carry additional water for 24 hrs after workout so you might want to try not to workout ore weigh in. X
Xx


----------



## jennybobenny

Well, I'm actually up one pound this morning over last week, but I broke down and had subway last night so I think it's the sodium.

In any case, I have joined a weight loss clinic. U Weight Loss. (it's Canadian) https://www.uweightloss.com/default.aspx The foundation was created by 2 women - a naturopathic doctor and a nutritionist. They focus on rebalancing your hormones and chemistry through nutrition and supplements plus give you LOTS of coaching and help you do the inner work. They also give you all the meal recipes etc and grocery lists weekly so you know what you're getting when you go to the store (and what you shouldn't be getting). I immediately felt like family there when I went in. I told myself I wasn't going to join, but just check them out but everything she said made so much sense (and I knew it wasn't b.s. because of all the books I've read). They are going to help me do what I KNOW needs to be done... I just can't seem to do it alone. I'm really excited. We've set my goal for 30lbs lost by summer (june/july). I start my kickstart/detox week Tuesday after one more meeting tomorrow. They say you should lose about 2-6 lbs in the first week. One man lost 15! LOL I think he had a lot to lose anyway.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## lauraloo24

Hey can I join? I've got 4.5 stone to lose before we start TTC, I'm at the heaviest I've ever been. Despite saying I'd start 2011 as I mean to go on, so far that hasnt happened. But I've joined WW online and I'm starting to take it seriously. The sooner I shift this weight the sooner we can start trying for a baby!


----------



## puppymom

I am going to join as well! I joined a gym in January, as there was no way I was going to get in the proper exercise here with the winter we have been having. I try to get there 3-4 times a week. More times would help me lose more, but I want to be realistic as well. My goal was to lose 20 lbs., and really tone up my body. I'm only about 5'4.5" so I can really feel/see the extra weight, and feel soooo out of shape (I have been physically fit all my life, but as I am in a career now, I don't do as much). So far, I have lost about 17 lbs, so only 3 lbs to go. However, I think I may want to lose more like 5 lbs, now that I'm close to my goal. After that, it's time to tone! I'm very lazy with weights, etc., and prefer cardio so I tend to dismiss my core work, which I really need. 

I am doing this with the hopes of continuing once I TTC and get a BFP! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Miss Broody

Bleurgh Ive plauaeu'd again!!!! Looks like losing anymore weight is going to ne a v long slow proces. Now!!!

On a positive note, I am losing inches and I can see where the exercise is toning my body  I still have so much weight to lose!!! Mainly off my core, although I have lost 6 inches off my waist alone already, which is truly amazing!

Nice to have some new people joining this thread! Welcome and good lunch achieving your goals!!

X


----------



## Kitschdolly

So nice to find a place with ladies doing the same as me :) I am loosing weight whilst wtt - currently up to 17.5lbs gone with Slimming World :)


----------



## puppymom

Good job! This past week I didn't lose any, but I wasn't very strict with my diet this past weekend, and let myself have some treats. I don't mind doing that once in a while, as long as I don't allow myself to do it every day. I think this week I'll see a bit of loss again, but we shall see! With only about 5 lbs. left until I reach my goal, it's getting tough. The toning up part is what I really need to start focusing on.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hello all!!! So I was feeling very demotivated after last few weeks and went away for the two days and went out for VERY bad dinners etc. Then was good rest of the week and thank god I'm now the same weight!!! 

So this week I'm gonna work really hard to get myself out of this damn plataeu!! 

Kitschdolly - well done on loss so far, what is your target?

Puppymum - well done on your loss, See I love weight and don't really like cardio (well I quite like running). When I get nearer my target I need to do some flexibility work - I am SOO unsupple!!

X


----------



## jennybobenny

Two weeks into my new program and it is a success! After 14 days, I have given up coffee and don't miss it! I haven't eaten out or any sweets or fatty foods whatsoever - I'm totally sticking to this program! I bought myself an XBOX Kinect and since spring has sprung I've been walking a lot!!

Down 5 lbs, 11 inches, and 4.6% body fat!!!!

WOOO HOOO!!!! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom

Wow, is that 11 inches and 4.5% body fat in only 2 weeks?! Great job, either way - keep up the good work.

I am so close to my goal, however have been off a little lately. I have been sick, had AF, and haven't been able to get to the gym due to my schedule. Saying that, I also allowed myself some sweets this week. I am not upset at myself, really, as long as it does not continue on a regular basis. We all deserve a treat in life once in a while! I don't think I've gained any weight, but didn't lose any. My goal date is May 1, so once I am over this cold, I have to get my butt in gear and back to the gym. Can't wait until this weather becomes nicer and I can get outside and run more. 

After I hit my goal, I may make another minor goal of a couple of pounds, along with toning and core work.


----------



## jennybobenny

puppymom said:


> Wow, is that 11 inches and 4.5% body fat in only 2 weeks?! Great job, either way - keep up the good work.

Yes, in only two weeks! Thank you for the encouragement! I'm very happy with the results. It's totally worth the money I'm spending on this program! :yipee:


----------



## t84

Hey Everyone!! I'd like to join this group as well. I'd like to lose ~ 20 before we start ttc. I can run - but I don't love it. I've tried the exercise programs ie p90x and insanity and they are ok but not fun. So just last week I joined a studio that only does dance classes and I absolutely fell in love!! I get really upset if I miss a class. Which is the kind of feeling I need to stay dedicated to increased activity. Now I sometimes find myself doing 2 classes in a row! Hope we can help keep each other motivated. Sorry if I gave too much info. :)


----------



## Miss Broody

Well done jennybobenny!

My weigh in is tomorrow - I hope it brings some good news!!

Charlie


----------



## Miss Broody

YES!!!! I have finally broken the damn plateau!!

2 lb loss this week, that gets me to - 22 in total!! Yippeee!

Cannot wait to smash the two stone mark in 6 pounds time! 

Charlie


----------



## jennybobenny

Woo hoo! Way to go Charlie! I weighed in at 165 this morning. Haven't seen that number since last summer. That puts me at 9 pounds lost. :happydance:

Welcome t84! Congrats on finding the exercise that you LOVE! I like dancing too. Looking forward to buying the Michael Jackson game for my xbox kinect. Woo hoo!

Have a great weekend everyone! :kiss:


----------



## odd_socks

*i guess im back here  although ive been watching what i eat i hadnt bothered with weigh in's etc but back to it again now *


----------



## Miss Broody

Hey hey odd socks how are you doing?

X


----------



## odd_socks

*hey chick, yeah not too bad thanx, saw a photo of me in my "thinner" years last night and has made me back into diet/workout mode  how are u? x*


----------



## Miss Broody

Heya. I'm ok thanks. 

I am really struggling with the diet right now!!! There are just too many special occaisions and nights out etc!! 

X


----------



## puppymom

Same, I started this month out with a cold, so didn't get to the gym and then I just got off track - barely any gym, eating isn't the best, etc. Time to get back on track! I think I need to make a schedule for a week or two and just stick to it to ensure I can get going again.


----------



## Miss Broody

Yeah once you go off track it is sooo hard to get back on. 

I'm still hoping to slim into a dress in two months time but my loss is so bad at the minute that I think I may need a back up plan! 

X


----------



## puppymom

... heading to the gym in a few minutes - wasn't going to go, but have pushed myself!


----------



## Miss Broody

Well done puppy mum! 

I overdid the exercise on sat and still sore now! Oppos!

I've put on 1 pound from all the eating out I've been doing which isn't at all bad.

X


----------



## puppymom

Miss Broody, what do you normally do when you go to the gym? 

I went swimming for a change on Sunday, and got there yesterday for a 25 minute run on the treadmill. I don't stay long, but I really should do more than cardio - I just feel like I get more out of cardio (even though I know very well that's not always the case)! I may go tonight to try Zumba, but am undecided yet, it's going to be a long day as is.

I had gained a lb. or so on my couple of weeks offtrack as well - I think just eating healthier again and drinking more water I'm back where I was. 

Keep it up!


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm happy to report I'm doing pretty well. FINALLY! I've lost 12 lbs since Mar 1. :happydance: Only problem is... it seems to have had an affect on my hormones. :wacko: I should have ovulated by now but nothing. Even my opks are as white as can be so it doesn't even look like I'm gearing up to O. :nope:

My body can't crap out on me now! I have my first specialist appointment in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## puppymom

Wow, that's a ton of weight - great job! I wouldn't worry too much, your body will get itself back on track. That happens a lot, especially with a lot of weight loss at once. Give it some time and when it gets used to the regular exercise, etc. all should be okay!


----------



## Miss Broody

Jennybobenny - well done, that is great loss since march!! I agree don't worry too much about cycles, dieting plays havoc with them! The second month of my diet I kept getting breakthrough bleeding. It did stop though, now back to normal. 

puppymum - sorry I missedyour earlier question. My exercise generally is 2 weightlifting sessions each week, 2 sessions of running on a treadmill ( now up to 5k) and then maybe some other littlebits in the gym,and one other class - maybe zumba or similar. 

I tend to try to only go 3-4 days so I'll combine two sessions some days to do a mamoth session. Otherwise you get no time to have a life!!

I have been slack the last couple of weeks and only done 3 sessions so really need to get back into it!!

Charlie


----------



## Miss Broody

Woohoo, another pound lost, that's -23 pounds now!! No way I am going to make my target I set for Friday (-26 pounds) but I haven't done too bad I guess. 

Another week of temptation awaits!! 

Cx


----------



## jennybobenny

Great job! Don't sweat it about the last 3 pounds. I think to come that close to your overall target is an amazing accomplishment!

I finally ovulated (I think yesterday but waiting for my cross hairs on my charting software to show up to know for sure). I had a bad week - full of stress and then a big overnight retreat for our office where I drank my face off and then the dreaded greasy food cravings the next day to help my hangover... plus the lack of activity on those days! I gained a pound. But yesterday I went blading for over an hour and then for a walk. Today I plan on doing some zumba on my xbox and getting some major cleaning done around here. Hopefully I can lose that pound again before check in tomorrow!

Happy Easter everyone! I'm actually thankful this year that I am without family - no big fat meal and no chocolate to worry about!

xo


----------



## Miss Broody

Still got a lot more to go to my ultimate goal!! Just trying to break it down into bite size pieces! My goal for end april was to weigh 170 which would be a loss of 26 pounds.

My next goal is 168 because then I've lost two stone!  my ultimate goal is to lose 3 stone, but I start trying for baby in October and I made a pact with myself that I HAD to weigh2.5 stone less when I tried, and that's only 12 pounds more so should def be achievable!!! 

Mind you with the number of hen do's weddings etc I have on this summer could still be a challenge!! 

Great news that you ovulated, hopefully the cycles will go back to normal! 

I did a zumba class yesterday, what's it like on xbox? Never done it before. 

X


----------



## odd_socks

*only 1lb lost this week  its tooo slow, i need to speed it up abit, any ideas? x*


----------



## mom2pne

Hello I was wondering if I could join you? 

My name's Simone. I'm 37 and wtt for a girl one more time, but not until May next year. My OH finally agreed on a date. He has been up in the air about trying and he finally said we can in a year. He would like me to keep losing weight and he has been afraid to say yes because he has a feeling we will have twins again.


----------



## mom2pne

Oh crap! I killed another thread! lol 

How is everyone?


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi mom2pne, how are you?

Glad your OH has agreed on a date  

How much do you want to lose before you try? x


----------



## jennybobenny

I'm down another pound. 13 down, 13 to go for goal. :thumbup: I started the 30 Day Shred again. That always kicks my a$$ but it works. I love Jillian, but I also hate her oh so much! :rofl:

Tomorrow is May! I have 9 more days until my appointment to get the wheels in motion! I'm so excited!

Hope everyone is well! xo


----------



## mom2pne

Miss Broody I'm good! Wish my LO would have slept in a bit. I kept waking all night due to nightmares. I'd like to lose 9 stones by then. Which would put me at about 12 stones. How are you?

JennyBoBenny GL with your appointment I hope it goes well! 

It's going to be a tough year with all the weight I need to lose, but I know I can do it! PMA, Right!?


----------



## Miss Broody

Mom2pne of course you can, it's better to focus, get it over with and then move on with your life!!

So what's the plan? Have you thought about what diet your going to do, exercise etc? 

I'm good, having a bit of a wobble about when we are gonna TTC at the minute. I am desperate to go in oct but there are a few thing going on that mean it may be far far better to put in back 9 months - problem is I just don't want to!! 

On the weight front no loss no gain for me ladies. Hoping for a loss this next week ! 

X


----------



## odd_socks

* havent lost anything this week  lower calories more this next week, see if that works *


----------



## mom2pne

I'm on a 1500-1800 calorie given by a dietician. Phentermine given by my weight loss doctor. Lipitor given by my physician to lower my cholesterol and triglycerides. I'm also on a 50 minute a day 5 times a week cardio program and 3 times a week strength training given by my exercise physiologist. 

I lost 1.8 pounds since I weighed myself Wednesday.


----------



## Miss Broody

Sounds good! Well done on the wright loss so far  x


----------



## Miss Broody

Opps bad spelling!!! Weight not wright!!

Anyway I have lost a pound so that's 24 pounds now!! 172, four pounds to go till I reach the 2 stone mark!!!  

X


----------



## mom2pne

So how is everyone? I see some of you are expecting.

I'm doing better! I'd like to lose 5 more pounds before the 19th when I see my weight loss doctor again.


----------

